# Low Iodine Diet



## randymorris (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello, my name is Randy and I had thyroid cancer surgery back in June of 2010 with 90% of my thyroid being removed, now 9 months later (thanks to bickering insurance companies) I just started my low iodine diet today and in two weeks time, I get my first dose of RI131... glow

I have been using non-iodized salt for the last 6 months, I am a little concerned because one of my Parkinson's meds is in a red caplet, I tried to find out if the caplet is made with any red dyes, does anyone know?

Im a little nervous, will the RI131 cause my hair to fall out like cemo does for other cancers? 
Thanks for reading this.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

randymorris said:


> Hello, my name is Randy and I had thyroid cancer surgery back in June of 2010 with 90% of my thyroid being removed, now 9 months later (thanks to bickering insurance companies) I just started my low iodine diet today and in two weeks time, I get my first dose of RI131... glow
> 
> I have been using non-iodized salt for the last 6 months, I am a little concerned because one of my Parkinson's meds is in a red caplet, I tried to find out if the caplet is made with any red dyes, does anyone know?
> 
> ...


Thank you for the intro and you have answered my questions (most of them) in the other thread.

You may have a bit of hair loss but this is not a really really high dose of radioactive isotope. At least I don't think it is. And now I see "first dose of RAI!" Does that mean you are having another?

The main thing right now would be to have a long hard look at your nutritional needs. Do you take supplements?

What cancer did you have? Papillary, Medullary etc.??

I am so so sorry this happened to you.

Do you think this had anything at all to do w/Parkinson's? It makes me wonder.

Should be a toll-free number on your med printout. Look and see. Then call them direct for the info on the red dye.


----------



## randymorris (Mar 13, 2011)

I had Papillary cancer of the thyroid, 90% of my thyroid was removed and in two weeks I get the RI131 treatment...


----------



## randymorris (Mar 13, 2011)

I forgot to mention, the cancer and Parkinson's are not related, I was a rubber worker for 25 years and thyroid cancer is a high risk factor in that industry. The curing of the rubber and breathing in the fumes is what caused it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

randymorris said:


> I had Papillary cancer of the thyroid, 90% of my thyroid was removed and in two weeks I get the RI131 treatment...


Yeah; wow!! This is becoming more and more prevalent; unfortunately. Parathyoids are good and calcium level good?


----------

